#ubuntu-lb 2014-07-17
<renjennoob> Hi
<renjennoob> Anyone can help me with installing ubuntu next to a preinstalled windows 8
<renjennoob> Hello?
<renjennoob> Anyone online?
#ubuntu-lb 2016-07-20
<Ash2ar> heeeeeellllp
<Ash2ar> plzzzzz
